# Phragmipedium Les Varines



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 13, 2011)

sargentianum x kovachii... Huge flower and plant!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow! I love the colouring.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 13, 2011)

Very interesting colours. Looks big.


----------



## fbrem (Aug 13, 2011)

that is a very nice one


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it's 2nd & 3rd blooming, they're suppose to get better yet, will be interesting to see!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 13, 2011)

You can't improve on perfection!


----------



## Hera (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, amazing markings!


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 13, 2011)

I like the markings in the pouch! Nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 13, 2011)

LOVE the twisty petals and the speckled pouch! :clap: Gorgeous.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2011)

All the above!!!

Did you make that cross, Jean-Pierre?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> All the above!!!
> 
> Did you make that cross, Jean-Pierre?


He would have to have a BS kovachii. I believe this is EYOF breeding. Very interesting bloom. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 14, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> All the above!!!
> 
> Did you make that cross, Jean-Pierre?



Unfortunatly not, it's from the Eric Young Foundation.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2011)

OK. Bet he's getting close!


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 14, 2011)

I like that unusual colouring


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice! Are you going to use it for breeding?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 15, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Nice! Are you going to use it for breeding?



For sure! I already have some repleated seedlings from the first flowering!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 15, 2011)

Very interesting flower. Cool shape and colors


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2011)

Phrag-Plus said:


> For sure! I already have some repleated seedlings from the first flowering!



Glad to see you are back into hybridization.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2011)

Phrag-Plus said:


> For sure! I already have some repleated seedlings from the first flowering!



What did you cross it with?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2011)

Impressive coloring!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 16, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Glad to see you are back into hybridization.



Did I miss someting? I never stop


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 16, 2011)

Kevin said:


> What did you cross it with?



Very interesting stuff!!!oke:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2011)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Did I miss someting? I never stop



I believe a lot of your stuff went to Calgary so I thought you had stopped.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 16, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I believe a lot of your stuff went to Calgary so I thought you had stopped.



Only half way right....:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2011)

Either way I must get some plants!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 17, 2011)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Only half way right....:evil:



LOL! :clap:


----------



## ORG (Aug 19, 2011)

Wonderful flower! - but how big is the plant?

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 2, 2011)

ORG said:


> Wonderful flower! - but how big is the plant?
> 
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf



Hi Olaf, the biger leaves are 75 cm long...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is my second Les Varines, it just start open this morning. I took a photo to compare the flower size when it open…


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll take the one you dont want!


----------



## ORG (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the answer.

Very impressive flower, but would be too big for my windowsill

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I need one of these!


----------



## Bolero (Sep 6, 2011)

Amazing! I think the colouring is very nice as well.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, folks! This is certainly another wonderful K. cross! Phrags are going to be quickly capturing a lot of my attention, I can see!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Heather (Sep 9, 2011)

That is super interesting!


----------



## quaker (Sep 11, 2011)

I have one of these in bud at the moment. It has been spiking for the past two months. Will post a pic tomorrow and another one when the bud opens.
I hope that it is as good as this one-- it came from Eric Young Foundation.

Ed


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the twists, this would be a nice cross to have.


----------

